# Golden Retriever Crossbreeding



## LaurJen

Beago

Beagle x Golden retriever


----------



## LaurJen

*Golden Mountain Dog*

Bernese Mountain Dog x Golden Retriever


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Goldendoodle...which we all know of I'm sure... (I dont like them)









Golden X Husky


----------



## Joe

In order:

Golden Retriever x Irish Setter
Golden Retriever x Shetland Sheepdog
Golden Retriever x Great Pyrenees
Golden Retriever x German Sheppard
Golden-Retriever x Weimaraner


----------



## RickGibbs

It's almost to the point that if you cross a golden with anything, it'll be a cute dog......though I'm not the greatest fan of goldendoodles....


----------



## Samwise

Okay, since Samwise is neutered we are not at any risk whatsoever of having puppies here (thank God). But morbid curiosity has me wondering what a golden and aussie cross would look like. I couldn't really find any pictures on Google - maybe someone else would have better luck?


----------



## ontariogolden

I had no idea there were so many crossovers! Not a fan of the goldendoodle either.


----------



## Joe

Neighbor has a GoldenDoodle and that one has to be mixed with Large Poodle, because it's much taller then two of our Goldens and it looks great. 
So, to be completely honest, I have to disagree with you, I like the breed.
Its name is ridiculous, but otherwise it's cute. 
My colleague has also one of them and wow, let me tell you, that is one of a good looking, most friendly dogs you will ever meet.
I do not expect you to change your perception, but just look at these pictures and tell me you don't like GOLDENDOODLE


----------



## ontariogolden

I like that goldendoodle a lot more than the one pictured above. Maybe that one has more golden that the other?


----------



## Joe

I told ya  They're kind of cute, aren't they?


----------



## ontariogolden

Hate to admit it but yes that one IS cute.


----------



## Joe

Yeah, they are. But anyhow. If I really don't like some breed, it's PUG.
I just can't make myself to like them. Plus I am not very big fan of toy dog breeds generally.
Well, maybe GOLDPUG would look good, but Pug just doesn't do it for me.
Joe

Here are the two cutest shots of Pug I could find, and I still don't like them, although I am sure my wife would love these shots:


----------



## RickGibbs

I'm with you, Joe. I've just never been a big fan of small dogs.

Our Buddy was a miniature dashchund...and he was a great dog. But I don't see myself ever going out to buy one.


----------



## ontariogolden

I am a not a fan of toy dogs at all. People will ask me "why do you want a golden? They're so big. Why don't you get a toy breed?" And my answer is always "because I don't want a toy breed lol" I don't know what it is but I just don't like them.


----------



## ontariogolden

I don't mind the look of pugs but I would never get one over a golden.


----------



## Joe

Pug over a Golden? It really doesn't work. It maybe harsh for a pug owner to read this, but it doesn't even sound good... sorry pug owners
joe


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Both mine are golden mixes. Buffy is Golden/Chow and Abby is Golden/Great Pyrenees. We consider them to be Golden because they look mostly Golden. And we think they're both beautiful!! Most people think they are Golden when they see them. I finally learned how to attach pictures tonight so here they are. (Buffy is the dark gold; Abby the lighter one.)


----------



## ontariogolden

They look very much like goldens! They're so cute...

The only difference I see is in the face and that's only when it's close up.

Very cute crossbreeds!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

It's because they are big that I love goldens. I love how rough I can play with Samson, and because he's so big and strong, I don't have to worry about hurting him. In fact, it's the other way around. I have to be careful not to get hurt....


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

I'm no fan of the "woosy" (little) dogs - I like a dog thats a dog and I consider Goldens the ONLY dog to own!! Strictly my "un-biased" opinion, of course! LOL!


----------



## Gldiebr

I actually tried to find a Great Pyranees/Golden cross, but had no luck. We had a GP until he passed away a few years ago, and I've always had goldens. A cross between them seemed like it would be the best of both worlds. 

So I found Bailey, a golden, in Ventura, and I swear, I'm getting what I asked for... at 7 months, she's almost 65 pounds... I think she must be half great pyranees!


----------



## Harleys Mummy

This is a very interesting post, its been great to look over and I had no idea there were so many crossbreads!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Gldiebr said:


> I actually tried to find a Great Pyranees/Golden cross, but had no luck. We had a GP until he passed away a few years ago, and I've always had goldens. A cross between them seemed like it would be the best of both worlds.
> So I found Bailey, a golden, in Ventura, and I swear, I'm getting what I asked for... at 7 months, she's almost 65 pounds... I think she must be half great pyranees!



Abby is a wonderful dog. She looks more golden than great pyrenees, except for her back legs. They seem GP since she has a back dew claw, although not double. Abby is also a bit heavier than Buffy because her bone structure is just larger. She goes to the vet next month and I'm estimating she will weigh 76-77 lbs. But her personality is GP. She is very placid and easy-going in general but is definitely more of a guard dog than the normal golden. She is not as friendly with people but is fine once she accustoms herself to them. Exact opposite of Buffy who doesn't know a stranger and thinks all people were created to pet her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

The golden x st bernard just looks like some British Goldens ::shrug::

Goldendoodles... ewwwww

The rest are adorable!


----------



## RickGibbs

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Goldendoodles... ewwwww


I agree....I never understood the popularity of poodles, either.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I am with you on this one rick. I dislike small dogs as well. I always tell people that small dogs are a waste of space. lol. To all you small dog lovers: That's my opinion...don't be haters! Anyways i was talking to my father in law who has two toy poodles and a 6 month old golden and he said " i never realized that the poodles aren't really dogs, until we got MacGyver(thier golden)" I got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I am with you on this one rick. I dislike small dogs as well. I always tell people that small dogs are a waste of space. lol. To all you small dog lovers: That's my opinion...don't be haters! Anyways i was talking to my father in law who has two toy poodles and a 6 month old golden and he said " i never realized that the poodles aren't really dogs, until we got MacGyver(thier golden)" I got a good laugh out of that one.


That's not to say a person can't fall for a small dog. Our Buddy, a miniature dachshund, was a great dog....who was given to us by a couple kids at Safeway. I just wouldn't go out my way to get one.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> That's not to say a person can't fall for a small dog. Our Buddy, a miniature dachshund, was a great dog....who was given to us by a couple kids at Safeway. I just wouldn't go out my way to get one.


That's true. My brother has a Puggle (pug/beagle) and she's fun, and i like her, but in general i don't really like small dogs.


----------



## krbshappy71

Oohh I liked the Golden/St.bernard one the best. I have two small dogs (not toys but 20 lbs) and two large ones (both about 65 lbs) and I feel they all have their own pros and cons. There are times that the big ones are rough-housing and knocking things over that I'm grateful the small ones don't tear up the house so much when they play. Less food, less waste, (pile size, that is) and sometimes its just nice to have my little guys around. I feel I have the best of both worlds by having small dogs and large dogs. Balance!  I usually lean towards purebred instead of mutts but now that we have our lab-mix I will probably veer off of that path for my next dogs. I think its good to have a balance in that area, also. I feel there are pros and cons to both purebred and mixed.

Those mixes are cute but I still want my Golden to just be a Golden.


----------



## jessme7

I am not too much of a fan of goldendoodles also but if I had to pick one, I do like the light colored ones over the black ones. I also must say that Joe's pictures of the goldendoodles are very cute. Out of the mixes I like the golden/st.bernard and the golden/berniese mt.dog. I guess I like the big muzzle look. I really enjoy looking at all these pictures on this thread. I hope people add more pictures to it as we find em.


----------



## jeffreyzone

Thanks for starting this thread, Joe. There are some interesting dogs included!

Here's a *Golden Retriever/American Eskimo* mix...OK, so maybe he's actually more Lab than Golden, although Barrington's foster mom still insists that he is part Golden. It was her argument to the rescue group on his behalf, and we are so thankful that she prevailed. 

Barrington, who weighs 38 pounds, swims and retrieves like a Golden; he runs like the wind and catches frisbee like a Border Collie; he learns tricks and yips like an Eskimo. We are currently having a blast in agility class. He is remarkably intelligent and very sensitive to our emotions. Thanks to Golden rescue, we share our home with this very unique and wonderful dog.


----------



## LaurJen

jeffreyzone said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, Joe. There are some interesting dogs included!
> Here's a *Golden Retriever/American Eskimo* mix...


~~That's a beautiful dog!


----------



## Goldndust

It's more of a question as too would I pay 1,000 and up for a dog that is mix and can be found in a local shelter. The answer to that Joe would be.....NO, I would not! I'm a little smarter then that. Personally I hate that there messing with the breed I love so much out of pure greed, because that is what it amounts too. 

Cute, yes! But really, don't we have enough of these mixes in our local shelters.


----------



## jeffreyzone

You are absolutley right, Goldndust. Mainstream America doesn't know the extent of the shelter overpopulation problems. It's a subject that is easily avoided...just look the other way and head on down to the pet store when it's time to buy a puppy. The slightly more informed will seek out a local backyard breeder for a "purebred" or one of these designer breeds like the 'doodles so they can brag to their neighbors about how much money they spent on the purchase of their new dog. 

But our shelters are bursting at the seams with awesome dogs like Barrington. He was four days past his euthanasia date at the Gwinnett County, GA shelter. The Gwinnett shelter staff, like many such staffs around the country, does a wonderful job of looking out for the animals, even though they have a very difficult situation.

Bottom line, for someone is deliberately seeking a mixed-breed dog, our shelters offer a staggering array of choices. There are a lot of purebreeds in there as well, although their lineage is always questionable. Seems like we currently have a run on Siberian Huskies here in the Atlanta area.

We paid a full rescue-group adoption fee for Barrington, but we could have gotten him from the shelter for a fraction of that cost if we'd been looking at the right time. Of course, now we wouldn't trade him for any amount of money.


----------



## Wendy

Tink is a Golden Ret/Border Collie mix...as yall can see shes mostly Golden looking (and acting) We love her to peices!!!!!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

The crossbreeds are all beautiful dogs - but they're still mongrels!! That's what you get when two dogs of different breeds mate. Why would anyone pay big bucks for these so called "designer" breeds when you can go to a shelter and get one for the cost of a donation? What do they call them - the Heinz 57 brand??? This is just my opinion - and you know what they say - opinions are like a-- holes - everyone has one!! LOL!


----------



## jeffreyzone

Wendy said:


> Tink is a Golden Ret/Border Collie mix...


Wow, Tink is a cutie! She will no doubt mature into a smart, FAST dog. Have you considered agility for her? I'll bet she would be a natural.

Welcome to the forum!

-Jeff


----------



## jeffreyzone

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> The crossbreeds are all beautiful dogs - but they're still mongrels!! That's what you get when two dogs of different breeds mate. Why would anyone pay big bucks for these so called "designer" breeds...?


You have a very good point, and I am total disagreement with any so-called breeder who is furthering the cause of crossbreeding Goldens to create a new line of 'doodles. But to be fair to those "designer" breeders, it's worth a look into the history of the development of the Golden Retriever breed. It wasn't all that long ago that Lord Tweedmouth, bless him, made some very deliberate breeding choices to create a new breed of golden-colored flat-coated retriever. I think he'd be extremely pleased to see how his breed has contributed to and influenced our culture.

But I wonder if anyone was second-guessing him or condemning his efforts as he mixed in a little bit of this, a little bit of that? I wonder the same of the breeders who were developing the German Shepherd breed. These dogs haven't been around all that long, but they are at the forefront of desirability. We owe it to some creative people for making the efforts to develop these wonderful breeds.

I'm *not *defending the 'doodle breeders, because I realize that Tweedmouth was trying to develop a purpose-built, beautiful dog. The German Shepherd breeders were also going for particular working traits. Both breeds have gone on to do great, great things. In comparison, it seems like the 'doodle breeders are going for a non-shedding dog that will result in lots of $ales. Not exactly the same thing. But if someone comes along and tries to develop a new breed of dog for a particular purpose other than making money, I hope I can be more tolerant of their efforts. Just as long as they leave our Goldens alone!


----------



## desilu

The late great Winnie-the-Pooch was a golden/collie cross. She went to the Rainbow Bridge in March of 2005 at the age of 14. She was a wonderful dog who looked like a black golden retreiver with a longer snout and more fur around the neck.


She was a great dog. This picture was taken the year before she died.


----------



## koko0830

I like the golden terrier!!! So adorable


----------



## RickGibbs

Searching around for a Golden/Newfoundland cross, I came across a few...

Golden/Boxer:










~~~~~

Golden/Irish Setter:










~~~~~

Golden Retriever/Weimaraner










~~~~~

Golden Retriever / Toy or Miniature Poodle










~~~~~

Golden Retriever / Toy or Miniature Poodle / Cocker Spaniel


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Golden Retriever and Lab...


----------



## Sivin

*Another kind of mix*

I realize this interesting thread is all about GR crosses but have to share with you one of the strangest crosses ever -- rottweiler mom x bishon frise dad. The dog's face looks like bishon, but it's huge and he has the biggest mouth. He is a shortish, somewhat long dog with shorter paws, and the barrel chest of the rottie. He was dark as a pup but turned white later on. Coat is more bishon-curly. He weighs about 45 pounds.


----------



## Wendy

jeffreyzone said:


> Wow, Tink is a cutie! She will no doubt mature into a smart, FAST dog. Have you considered agility for her? I'll bet she would be a natural.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> -Jeff


Thanks and no ive not thought about agility for her....but after we get better with the basics maybe ill check into it....


----------



## jeffreyzone

This is a photo of one of our foster dogs named Brooks, a Golden/Chow mix. I've been meaning to post this one.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

jeffreyzone said:


> This is a photo of one of our foster dogs named Brooks, a Golden/Chow mix. I've been meaning to post this one.


That is a good lookin' doggy. You can see the chow/mix in his/her face. Looks alot like a friend of mines black lab/chow mix, who by the way is the sweetest dog you've ever met. She sit's on my lap when I come to their house...she's heavy, but it's cute.


----------



## Joe

I've seen exactly the same looking Golden Retriever and St. Bernard mix today. At least I think it was. It looked like huge Golden.
I just wanted to mention it, dog really looked as gorgeous as this one on the picture... It also took me a while to digg out this old thread


----------



## Jo Ellen

Look at those paws on the golden/weimaraner ..... WOW! What an adorable dog.


----------



## RickGibbs

Jo Ellen said:


> Look at those paws on the golden/weimaraner ..... WOW! What an adorable dog.


I've seen that picture so many times, and I've never noticed the paws..... :lol: They're huge..

I think you can take almost any breed, cross breed with a golden and have a cuter dog....


----------



## RiMan

RickGibbs said:


> It's almost to the point that if you cross a golden with anything, it'll be a cute dog......though I'm not the greatest fan of goldendoodles....


iam not a big fan of the goldenchow :yuck:


----------



## RickGibbs

RiMan said:


> iam not a big fan of the goldenchow :yuck:


I'm also not a big fan of Chows.....but mix it with a golden and it's an improvement....


----------



## RickGibbs

Oh.....I want to see a golden/dachshund mix......


----------



## Swanolck

This is my Harry, not sure what she actually is. Her parents were lab, hound, rodesian ridgeback mixes. She is around 105 lbs and 10 1/2 years young. Could be some Golden in her somewhere.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Joe said:


> I've seen exactly the same looking Golden Retriever and St. Bernard mix today. At least I think it was. It looked like huge Golden.





Joe said:


> I just wanted to mention it, dog really looked as gorgeous as this one on the picture... It also took me a while to digg out this old thread ​


Oh gosh Joe...I LOVE this picture!! We had a rescue girl named Shauna....I found her living in the woods, someone had dumped her, and she was starving with ticks above each eye. We took her to the Vet, and he said she was around 4 months old. She was the same mix...Golden and St. Bernard! She looked just like a Golden....but bigger head....had a bit of the look of the St. Bernard. She weighed 130 pounds, and in later life...had hip dysplacia...but she lived to be 13! I wish I had a picture I could post of her....but of course no digital cameras then!:no: Thanks for the memory....she was the most gentle, wonderful girl...and we loved her so much.​


----------

